
Entrepreneurs Are Better Off Going It Alone, Study Says - cvaidya1986
https://www.wsj.com/articles/entrepreneurs-are-better-off-going-it-alone-study-says-11556503320?mod=rsswn
======
qnsi
sad that this didn't get any discussion here on HN.

To throw my few cents in favour of going solo:
[https://twitter.com/mikekarnj/status/1111219803635834880?s=1...](https://twitter.com/mikekarnj/status/1111219803635834880?s=12)

You can go solo and give 2x shares to your hires

~~~
cvaidya1986
There are benefits on both sides of the debate for sure.

